
Twitter Axes Vine Video Service - cblock811
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37788052
======
jrs235
Established discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324)

------
drwicked
I couldn't find the main thread either at first, had to search.

